# 20" Anterra Wheels , Eiback Pro Lowering Kit



## telmer (Jan 21, 2008)

ohhh la la. I'am going to be getting a 2009 Z and setting it up like this... but probably with 20" Axis Shine wheels instead.


----------



## dunhamjr (Jan 29, 2008)

nice setup


----------



## Z Trip (Oct 19, 2007)

Loving the tire marks in the pavement near the car. I always liked the RO_JA Formula 1 rims.

Z


----------

